# How do you handle a passenger who does not want to wear a mask? 😔



## Joah (Jun 20, 2020)

I saw many videos where the passenger gets really mad once asked to wear a mask.
I was wondering what are the best practices to handle such cases?


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Pull up keep doors locked wait for Pax. If no mask put window down ask them to put on a mask, If they wont tell them no ride a pull up the street wait 5 mins cancel ride no mask didn't feel safe .


----------



## Joah (Jun 20, 2020)

easier said than done 
But thanks


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Joah said:


> easier said than done
> But thanks


why is it easier said than done.it's your car your rules end of discussion.if you can't do that you have no reason to be a Rideshare driver go to work for somebody else who will do it for you


----------



## Lil'Lyftie (Feb 23, 2020)

Put the your car's air to draw from the outside (not re-circulated), point all the vents to the back, complete the ride.
If that doesnt suit you: rideshare doesn't suit you! Why would you insist on driving a car with at minimum another human being in it that you are deadly afraid of? Terrible choice of a vocation.
Find something else to fulfill you, and some other place to post to.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

islanddriver said:


> Pull up keep doors locked wait for Pax. If no mask put window down ask them to put on a mask, If they wont tell them no ride a pull up the street wait 5 mins cancel ride no mask didn't feel safe .


I agree to keep the doors locked until you see him/her wearing a mask. Or you can risk getting a pax like this guy who threatened to crush the driver's skull.

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...atens-crush-drivers-skull-asks-wear-mask.html


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Please go to: TheHealthyAmerican.org
Good information to print out and bring with you in your car!


----------



## Madisoy (Jun 17, 2020)

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...ull-asks-wear-mask.html#v-2132434870687649620
Disturbig vedio
Driver: plees wear mask
Rider: I krush u head


----------



## uberantboy (May 24, 2020)

Lil'Lyftie said:


> Put the your car's air to draw from the outside (not re-circulated), point all the vents to the back, complete the ride.
> If that doesnt suit you: rideshare doesn't suit you! Why would you insist on driving a car with at minimum another human being in it that you are deadly afraid of? Terrible choice of a vocation.
> Find something else to fulfill you, and some other place to post to.


Lil'Spreadie, Are you really this much of a Lyft Sycophantic Moron...why would anyone drive for pennies a mile in a pandemic.

YOU ALREADY GOT WAHUN VIRUS FROM A RIDER & SPREAD IT ALL OVER LA...Covering your symptoms from your riders while suspecting you were CV-19 Positive and Shedding.

How many cases of CV-19 & Deaths are you personally responsible for?

You are one sick, Sycophant Lyft Shill.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Joah said:


> easier said than done
> But thanks


Seems really easy to me. Pulls up, sees pax without mask, rolls down window (car still in drive and unobstructed ), asks "do you have a mask? " if answer is no say "sorry, can't take you. Uber requires passengers to wear a mask. " if still no, drive off, wait for time, watch they don't follow you, cancel and collect stupid tax. 
You shouldn't be unlocking the doors till you see what you have anyway. 5 passengers, no car seat, minors, over served stagger, ... they can't get in your car id you don't let them. Take charge of your vehicle in a nice way and it goes smoother for all.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Joah said:


> easier said than done
> But thanks


Judging by that reply, here's my response to you........

96% of Uber drivers don't last 12 months.

30% don't make it 90 days.

25% don't complete their first 100 trips (about a week's driving me).

Pick your category newbie...........these stats are from Uber BTW..........Lyft is no different.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

I'm rarely driving these days, and only on days when I can roll all the windows down. If you're in the unfortunate situation of doing this crappy gig as a career, I feel sorry for you. As long as your passenger sits in the back, and you have the windows rolled down, there's virtually zero chance you'll get enough viral load to become ill. That's how I handle unmasked passengers.

I'm not going to fight with some idiot about wearing a mask. If it's a "woke" black activist, they'll scream racism to Uber, and get you deactivated. If it's a Trump supporter, they'll one-star you for being part of the "fake news" conspiracy against our idiot president. These days, America is full of uneducated, poor trash in nearly every color and size. And all of them take Uber/Lyft because they are too stupid and irresponsible to own/operate an automobile for themselves.

Just get in my car, shut up, and I hope you like the outside air blowing in your face...because that's exactly what you're going to get.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

This gig is all about avoiding confrontation or interaction of any kind.


----------



## uberantboy (May 24, 2020)

ANT 7 said:


> This gig is all about avoiding confrontation or interaction of any kind.


And Both Uber & Lyft have put us in the front seat of confrontation on every ride...

They need to make it crystal clear, MASKS REQUIRED - 3 RIDERS MAX (X & Classic).

****'s are down-rating us & making false accusations because we are requiring masks & the "Technology Companies" are not clarifying that requirement.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Uber will never do so, because Uber is a criminal leftist company on it's last legs.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

uberantboy said:


> @@@@'s are down-rating us & making false accusations because we are requiring masks & they are not clarifying that requirement.


These ride share companies will let passengers do anything, and say anything, about drivers. That's why I'm not going to waste my breath fighting with a pax who doesn't have a mask. Once you tell a passenger to do something, just go ahead and figure a false "drunk driving" or "he fondled me" accusation is coming your way.

Uber and Lyft know their pax abuse the system, too. That's why this gig is not a career for me. It's barely functional as a side hustle.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

rkozy said:


> These ride share companies will let passengers do anything, and say anything, about drivers. That's why I'm not going to waste my breath fighting with a pax who doesn't have a mask. Once you tell a passenger to do something, just go ahead and figure a false "drunk driving" or "he fondled me" accusation is coming your way.
> 
> Uber and Lyft know their pax abuse the system, too. That's why this gig is not a career for me. It's barely functional as a side hustle.


Cancel on them didn't feel safe. Don't let them cancel on you first.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

islanddriver said:


> Cancel on them didn't feel safe. Don't let them cancel on you first.


If they cancel on me first, that's great. I get the cancel fee without having to run down a clock.

I wish every goddamn pax would cancel as I showed up. I'd drive all day long if that happened.


----------



## uberantboy (May 24, 2020)

rkozy said:


> If they cancel on me first, that's great. I get the cancel fee without having to run down a clock.
> 
> I wish every goddamn pax would cancel as I showed up. I'd drive all day long if that happened.


Lyft cancel Payment to Drivers is dropping to as low as $2.00

Too many riders without masks...itch to Lyft & get their $5 back


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

uberantboy said:


> Lyft cancel dropping to as low as $2.00


No kidding? Well, more reason not to throw on the Lyft app any more. They already made it very hard to collect cancel fees as it was. Let me guess... Lyft is still keeping the cancel fee at $5 for the pax, but pocketing $3 of it instead?


----------



## uberantboy (May 24, 2020)

rkozy said:


> No kidding? Well, more reason not to throw on the Lyft app any more. They already made it very hard to collect cancel fees as it was. Let me guess... Lyft is still keeping the cancel fee at $5 for the pax, but pocketing $3 of it instead?


Prolly


----------



## Joah (Jun 20, 2020)

Thank you all! 
Next time, I'll pull over unlock my door and ask the rider to leave.
I won't budge until they do...


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Joah said:


> Thank you all!
> Next time, I'll pull over unlock my door and ask the rider to leave.
> I won't budge until they do...


???

Wouldn't it just be easier to not allow them in your car to begin with? Once you've started the trip with a passenger in your car, you pretty much lose all available leverage.


----------



## Je0426 (Sep 6, 2015)

I've only had two passengers not wear mask (I forgot, they say). I always keep a small stock of them in the car, offer one and go on my way. What's the big deal? It costs me close to nothing, and I get a fare. Do they tip, however? NO !!


----------



## uberantboy (May 24, 2020)

Je0426 said:


> I've only had two passengers not wear mask (I forgot, they say). I always keep a small stock of them in the car, offer one and go on my way. What's the big deal? It costs me close to nothing, and I get a fare. Do they tip, however? NO !!


Do you still give water bottles, mints & snacks for pennies a mile?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

no mask. no ride. simple. And that is both ways: pax and driver. wear the frakin mask.


----------



## Joah (Jun 20, 2020)

rkozy said:


> ???
> 
> Wouldn't it just be easier to not allow them in your car to begin with? Once you've started the trip with a passenger in your car, you pretty much lose all available leverage.


Great point!


----------



## Je0426 (Sep 6, 2015)

uberantboy said:


> Do you still give water bottles, mints & snacks for pennies a mile?


Oh Please! I do it to avoid conflict.....jeez.....For a $26 trip it's not bad. It costs only pennies.


----------



## uberantboy (May 24, 2020)

Je0426 said:


> Oh Please! I do it to avoid conflict.....jeez.....For a $26 trip it's not bad. It costs only pennies.


Waters only 25 Pennies, just deduct it from your $2.40









Lyft Shills here want us to lose even more than we already do by buying face masks for riders.

Then when a rider does turn up with Wahun Virus, they prolly think it came from the face mask their Gryft Driver provided & sue yo A.

And, No way you gettin mask for a few pennies. What a Shill.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Je0426 said:


> Oh Please! I do it to avoid conflict.....jeez.....For a $26 trip it's not bad. It costs only pennies.


You can either be in control of your vehicle or road kill. Rather than exaggerating to make you supposed point, where are you getting masks for pennies and where do you work that your average trip is $26. because for every mask you give or on a $26 trip you are probably giving out 10 on $8 trips or $4 trips.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Je0426 said:


> I've only had two passengers not wear mask (I forgot, they say). I always keep a small stock of them in the car, offer one and go on my way. What's the big deal? It costs me close to nothing, and I get a fare. Do they tip, however? NO !!


If they're not wearing a mask for political reasons (many people will do that these days) you're actually provoking a one-star/deactivation situation by saying they have to. If they're not wearing a mask because they feel somebody else should provide that, you're encouraging the entitlement mentality of all pax who use these rideshare services.

Basically, if a passenger isn't wearing a mask, there are only two feasible options:

1)DO NOT let them in your vehicle PERIOD. Cancel the ride for safety reasons, and hope you can collect a cancel fee.

2) Let them in unmasked, shut up about anything political, and keep the windows rolled down for the entire trip...for your own safety.

Uber and Lyft aren't going to have your back on anything. Anytime there is conflict in a ride, your goose is automatically pre-cooked. Also, handing out "freebies" to passengers is a really bad idea. They'll come to expect it from every driver.


----------



## Je0426 (Sep 6, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> You can either be in control of your vehicle or road kill. Rather than exaggerating to make you supposed point, where are you getting masks for pennies and where do you work that your average trip is $26. because for every mask you give or on a $26 trip you are probably giving out 10 on $8 trips or $4 trips.


I never said the 'average' trip was $26, though it does occasionally occur. My average trip are usually between $7-10 here in Jersey, however. As I said, I've only given away two masks in several weeks of COVID. The masks actually cost me nothing as I use the stock that Uber sent me. I have plenty left. Sorry, no big deal here.


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

I don't care if they wear a mask or not, not afraid of other peoples cooties. If your so scared of catching the virus, then maybe you should stay home. I've been working every day during this whole event, driving taxi/limo at the hotels and airports, I chose to not live in fear, to think for myself and accept the risks. You all have way more of a chance of getting killed in an automobile accident than dying from this virus, yet I watch you uber/lyft drivers daily at the airport driving like fools. Saw one the other day, yea a fool, driving in an enclosed car, by them selves, wearing mask, gloves, and googles... what ever. You want to think that wearing masks and gloves will protect you, go ahead it's a free country, just don't get upset if not everyone agrees with you.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

kcdrvr15 said:


> You want to think that wearing masks


....they don't work.....at all?


----------



## uberantboy (May 24, 2020)

kcdrvr15 said:


> I don't care if they wear a mask or not, not afraid of other peoples cooties. If your so scared of catching the virus, then maybe you should stay home. I've been working every day during this whole event, driving taxi/limo at the hotels and airports, I chose to not live in fear, to think for myself and accept the risks. You all have way more of a chance of getting killed in an automobile accident than dying from this virus, yet I watch you uber/lyft drivers daily at the airport driving like fools. Saw one the other day, yea a fool, driving in an enclosed car, by them selves, wearing mask, gloves, and googles... what ever. You want to think that wearing masks and gloves will protect you, go ahead it's a free country, just don't get upset if not everyone agrees with you.


@kcdrvr15 ... Another SUPER-SPREADER

You should have lunch with our own Lil'Spreadie...don't be concerned he has built some immunity...but may or may not have it again.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Joah said:


> Great point!


At this point in the game , my mask is to protect me. If they think that little of them selves , that is on them. Yes I hate the mask to and only wear it with a rider present.

Personally I learned from the Service Animal issue, open there window an inch and mine an inch. Put the control on so they can not close it. It is best to stay quite and complete the trip, and 1 star them. Don't feel guilty doing so.

Cause of the Gov cheese , not driving for another month n e way.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> my mask is to protect me.


....I get over all the whines and complaints about wearing a mask by thinking it protect me (first) closely followed by protecting my wife & son; last group would be protecting others (a very distance 3rd place). Even knowing a mask is not 100%. It is simple, it is easy....it is a pain in the wazu, but so what....


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> At this point in the game , my mask is to protect me.


Sadly, the masks only prevent the spread if both parties are wearing them. If you have a COVID-positive passenger in your car who is unmasked, the mask you are wearing will not prevent you from inhaling their infectious respiratory droplets...unless you have an N95 mask, which most civilians do not. The mask only prevents a COVID-positive individual from exhaling a large enough viral load to infect others nearby.

This whole economic shutdown could have been avoided if, in early March, President Trump would have ordered mandatory face coverings for three weeks for the entire United States. The spread of the disease would have been cut down by 99%, and the economy could have continued even then, with only minor restrictions for certain businesses. That's why Japan and South Korea came out of this with low death rates and an intact economy. They understood how to arrest the contagion.

Trump really missed his window three months ago. Now, he is trying pretend the 800-pound gorilla suffocating us all is just a media hoax.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Joah said:


> easier said than done
> But thanks


Unless you are "in command" and are able/willing to dominate the patrons to get them to follow your rules, you are going to have a hard time doing this gig. Remember that this is your car, and you are in charge, and your word is law.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

I_Like_Spam said:


> Remember that this is your car, and you are in charge, and your word is law.


Until the angry passenger contacts Uber/Lyft...in which your case your word means nothing, and your exculpatory dashcam footage means even less.


----------



## uberantboy (May 24, 2020)

I have survived almost 6 years and 25,000 rides...lots of false accusations. 

My plan if they fired me was always has been to file misclassification with CA Edd and go after them for 3 years back pay of minimum wage, mileage, and phone expenses. 

When I started Lyft gave us an iPhone they made us use.

All the acusations ended up with more riders deactivated than anything else.


----------



## DeadHeadDriver (Feb 7, 2020)

LEAFdriver said:


> Please go to: TheHealthyAmerican.org
> Good information to print out and bring with you in your car!


Thanks for alerting me to this hot biatchl! :laugh: Now i have a new POV video star to "Finish on".... I'd like to show her what she does to me. :mask:


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

rkozy said:


> This whole economic shutdown could have been avoided if, in early March, President Trump would have ordered mandatory face coverings for three weeks for the entire United States.


Sounds good, except that...
*"There's no reason to be walking around with a mask" said Dr Fauci of the CDC on March 8*.
Fauci added It might actually increase the spread as people touch their face more often, and the Surgeon General also said similar in that time frame.
As we know now, Dr. Fauci changed his tune in April.

People demanded that President Trump listen to doctors and scientists, which he did, and Fauci was 'the guy'.
It's easy to Monday Morning Quarterback now, but at that time doctors and scientist were dealing with an new and unknown virus and as Dr. Fauci said in *April* about silent carriers, "we're just guessing"


----------



## UpNorth (Sep 15, 2019)

Joah said:


> easier said than done
> But thanks


I don't make big deal out of it. If there wearing a mask fine if not I'll still give them the ride but warn them other's drivers may not. As long as am wearing one am doing what am suppose to do. Rides are down big time in my area I'll take as many rides sent to me


----------



## uberantboy (May 24, 2020)

YEA, Risk infection for $2.40...Dolt


----------



## GregJinAZ (Feb 7, 2017)

Sniffle hoax isnt real and Americans don't have to wear nonsensical religious attire over our faces just because your favorite mossad agent told you it was a good idea on your little electric communist box.

You people are going to learn some harsh lessons about reality, enjoy that


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Taxi2Uber said:


> People demanded that President Trump listen to doctors and scientists, which he did, and Fauci was 'the guy'.
> It's easy to Monday Morning Quarterback now, but at that time doctors and scientist were dealing with an new and unknown virus and as Dr. Fauci said in *April* about silent carriers, "we're just guessing"


There's no doubt America has fallen way behind the curve in science, logic, and reason. Fauci was the "science guy" for an administration that thinks science is fake news. Trump wants boot-licking sycophants, not reasoned plans for conquering historic challenges. That's why Japan and South Korea were able to maintain some sense of economic normalcy, and keep their COVID death rate low...while America is still losing people by the hundreds every day despite cratering its own economy.

Americans will keep jerking themselves off about their supposed "superiority" as other parts of the world rise to these new challenges, and achieve outcomes far greater than our own.


----------



## Ubertool (Jan 24, 2020)

Joah said:


> I saw many videos where the passenger gets really mad once asked to wear a mask.
> I was wondering what are the best practices to handle such cases?


Ask them to ride in trunk


----------



## Joah (Jun 20, 2020)

rkozy said:


> ???
> 
> Wouldn't it just be easier to not allow them in your car to begin with? Once you've started the trip with a passenger in your car, you pretty much lose all available leverage.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

rkozy said:


> There's no doubt America has fallen way behind the curve in science, logic, and reason. Fauci was the "science guy" for an administration that thinks science is fake news. Trump wants boot-licking sycophants,


According to you maybe, but Trump DID KEEP Fauci as 'the guy' and ultimately followed his lead and based his decisions on Fauci's take on the matter. As we learned, Fauci's "science" and models were severely flawed. Trump will be blamed for other's bad intel.
And the Trump Admin has reason to think some science is fake news. Just look at the corrupt and biased WHO.

Let's take this another way.
Had Trump gone *AGAINST* Fauci and CNC recommendations and forced everyone to wear masks in early March.
Imagine the backlash, especially from the left and mainstream media, saying, look at Trump, he now thinks he's smarter than scientists and doctors. Look at Trump feeding his ego, by telling us to go *AGAINST* what the doctors are saying. Look, Trump is making it hard for healthcare workers to get masks.
It was a no win situation for Trump, and it's easy now to forget how chaotic the intel was at that time.

But you're right. Americans falling behind in logic and reason, makes blaming Trump the lazy way of thinking.


----------



## Trudy Mann (Dec 23, 2017)

Joah said:


> Thank you all!
> Next time, I'll pull over unlock my door and ask the rider to leave.
> I won't budge until they do...


I solved that problem in my first week of the mandatory mask rule, I made masks out of my old tshirts (cost me nothing)! Now if they don't have a mask, I offer them one, if they refuse, they don't ride. One t-shirt makes about 16 masks, they're easy to make, it takes about 15 minutes to make 16, and they solve my problem of riders who come with no mask. I've never had any complaints from any of my riders. (I've been driving with Uber for 4 years).


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Joah said:


> Thank you all!
> Next time, I'll pull over unlock my door and ask the rider to leave.
> I won't budge until they do...


Just don't let them in if they refuse to wear masks. If they do unmask in your car, just simply make fake continuous coughs. :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

rkozy said:


> This whole economic shutdown could have been avoided if, ...


...The Director of the FAA to shut down ALL Flights coming into the US out of China. By mid Feb. and what did they do. Land the first flight out of Wuhan not 5 Miles from my house. Quarantine them for 2 weeks. A lot of good that did. All the while, how many Thousands people/Chinese came here ? F them .


----------



## Aztek98 (Jul 23, 2015)

I've had zero problem with masks. It's been groups of 4 that are the issue. Door locked until I see how many. If I see 4 I roll down the window and say I can only take 3. Any crap I do the slow roll away until the timer is up.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Taxi2Uber said:


> But you're right. Americans falling behind in logic and reason, makes blaming Trump the lazy way of thinking.


According to Trump, it was going to miraculously disappear by April, because of warmer temperatures:






He also said it could be cured by drinking disinfectants, and last night he said he wanted to slow down all the COVID testing...in direct contradiction of what Fauci said must be done to mitigate the infection's spread. Trump has been wrong about everything at every turn, and that is why we now have 120,000 dead Americans.


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

I'm getting many complaints from pax that other drivers didn't mention the mask requirement. Of course some are full of sh.i.t, but not all. Yesterday afternoon a young woman in a very revealing summer dress stood at my window and explained how this keeps happening. I was so enchanted by her story that I asked her to go over the details multiple times. Eventually the traffic behind me forced me to move along.


----------



## uberantboy (May 24, 2020)

Cvillegordo said:


> I'm getting many complaints from pax that other drivers didn't mention the mask requirement. Of course some are full of sh.i.t, but not all. Yesterday afternoon a young woman in a very revealing summer dress stood at my window and explained how this keeps happening. I was so enchanted by her story that I asked her to go over the details multiple times. Eventually the traffic behind me forced me to move along.


Wow...you sound like Lil'Gryfties sock.

You "two" are such romantic novelists.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

kcdrvr15 said:


> You all have way more of a chance of getting killed in an automobile accident than dying from this virus,


It's so easy and lazy to say things like this but did you actually put a little thought into it? If you bother to fact check it you'll see that the average American is probably 3 or 4 times more likely to die from the virus than a car accident. Give it the rest of the year and attitudes like yours and I'm sure we can make it even more lethal.


----------



## seymour (Apr 20, 2018)




----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

Depends on how I feel. If it's a ride I definitely don't want that's a good reason to cancel. If it's a ride I want I might ask the rider to put on a mask.

If they are not coughing sneezing talking or eating then the mask really doesn't do anything.

Of course they shouldn't be coughing or sneezing if they get in your car. They also should not be eating.


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

Disgusted Driver said:


> It's so easy and lazy to say things like this but did you actually put a little thought into it? If you bother to fact check it you'll see that the average American is probably 3 or 4 times more likely to die from the virus than a car accident. Give it the rest of the year and attitudes like yours and I'm sure we can make it even more lethal.


First, Im not lazy and have spent way too much time thinking about it. You and the rest of the loudest are so scared, that you have lost all perspective. Your response to someone that disagrees with you is to call them names. Since you brought up fact checking, why don't you show me the numbers ? You will convince more skeptics with the numbers, the data and the facts, verse calling them names.



uberantboy said:


> @kcdrvr15 ... Another SUPER-SPREADER
> 
> You should have lunch with our own Lil'Spreadie...don't be concerned he has built some immunity...but may or may not have it again.
> View attachment 476712


Your posts are mocking and insulting, don't you have anything else to offer than this ?


----------



## uberantboy (May 24, 2020)

kcdrvr15 said:


> First, Im not lazy and have spent way too much time thinking about it. You and the rest of the loudest are so scared, that you have lost all perspective. Your response to someone that disagrees with you is to call them names. Since you brought up fact checking, why don't you show me the numbers ? You will convince more skeptics with the numbers, the data and the facts, verse calling them names.
> 
> 
> Your posts are mocking and insulting, don't you have anything else to offer than this ?


NO


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

kcdrvr15 said:


> First, Im not lazy and have spent way too much time thinking about it. You and the rest of the loudest are so scared, that you have lost all perspective. Your response to someone that disagrees with you is to call them names. Since you brought up fact checking, why don't you show me the numbers ? You will convince more skeptics with the numbers, the data and the facts, verse calling them names.


I'm saying you are lazy and you just proved my point. You make a statement and refuse to back it up when called on it. Instead, you ask me to show you that you are wrong. Ok, I'll indulge you this once,

Auto deaths 2019 (full year): 38800 est. nsc.org

Covid deaths so far this year(6 months) 119605 (cdc.gov)

Given that the covid deaths are undercounted (nytimes.com) if the infection rate continues at this rate you may be 6 to 8 times more likely to die from covid than a car accident. Happy to do the research for you since you don't seem to want to do it yourself.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

My best practice is start the ride, complete the ride and get paid.

I'm not policing LYFT OR UBERS stupid ass rules to the detriment of my bottom line.

You wanna cancel over it by all means... Chances are you shouldn't even be driving if your that worried about it anyway....


----------



## uberantboy (May 24, 2020)

Uberguyken said:


> My best practice is start the ride, complete the ride and get paid.
> 
> I'm not policing LYFT OR UBERS stupid ass rules to the detriment of my bottom line.
> 
> ...


Catchin/Sheadin/Spreadin


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

idk. I think if you had young kids at home your 'tude' would adjust.

Me: you want in my car you wear a mask, just like I am. I don't want CV in my car, jumping to me and then to my family. thankyouverymuch.

If one can't handle wearing a mask, one wonders what all else they can't handle.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

uberantboy said:


> Catchin/Sheadin/Spreadin


Drinking Koolaid, and falling for the Lefts program.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

rkozy said:


> According to Trump, it was going to miraculously disappear by April, because of warmer temperatures:
> 
> He also said it could be cured by drinking disinfectants, and last night he said he wanted to slow down all the COVID testing...in direct contradiction of what Fauci said must be done to mitigate the infection's spread. Trump has been wrong about everything at every turn, and that is why we now have 120,000 dead Americans.


Oh, you're one of THOSE guys, analyzing every word, waiting for that "gotcha moment", not knowing when someone is cheerleading or being facetious.



rkozy said:


> There's no doubt America has fallen way behind the curve in science, logic, and reason


I see that includes you.
My fault for thinking otherwise.
Carry on.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Uberguyken said:


> Drinking Koolaid, and falling for the Lefts program.
> 
> View attachment 477074


What on earth does this have to do with left vs. right? Does 120k deaths bother you or not? What is political about 120k deaths? What you do about it night be political if you insist on limiting yourself to the dogma of 2 party stupidity.


----------



## elpendejo (Jun 22, 2020)

Joah said:


> I saw many videos where the passenger gets really mad once asked to wear a mask.
> I was wondering what are the best practices to handle such cases?


send them to the curb...


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

Disgusted Driver said:


> What on earth does this have to do with left vs. right? Does 120k deaths bother you or not? What is political about 120k deaths? What you do about it night be political if you insist on limiting yourself to the dogma of 2 party stupidity.


Nope doesn't bother me anymore than the 147k that died from heart disease last year bothered you... How dare you assume to judge me... Biteme. The difference between you and me is I haven't fallen for the BS the media has been pushing for months... Our immune system is useless without people getting it and getting over it. Dipshyt.


----------



## Realist2019 (Nov 4, 2019)

Lil'Lyftie said:


> Put the your car's air to draw from the outside (not re-circulated), point all the vents to the back, complete the ride.
> If that doesnt suit you: rideshare doesn't suit you! Why would you insist on driving a car with at minimum another human being in it that you are deadly afraid of? Terrible choice of a vocation.
> Find something else to fulfill you, and some other place to post to.


What does putting the air on "not re-circulated" is supposed to do? Any COVID virus particles that are excreted by your passenger may still circulate and land on surfaces that you touch... Why even drive?


----------



## uberantboy (May 24, 2020)

Realist2019 said:


> What does putting the air on "not re-circulated" is supposed to do? Any COVID virus particles that are excreted by your passenger may still circulate and land on surfaces that you touch... Why even drive?


Lil'Spreadie is such the expert. He knows how to GET CV-19 and SPREAD CV-19


----------



## Realist2019 (Nov 4, 2019)

rkozy said:


> I'm rarely driving these days, and only on days when I can roll all the windows down. If you're in the unfortunate situation of doing this crappy gig as a career, I feel sorry for you. As long as your passenger sits in the back, and you have the windows rolled down, there's virtually zero chance you'll get enough viral load to become ill. That's how I handle unmasked passengers.
> 
> I'm not going to fight with some idiot about wearing a mask. If it's a "woke" black activist, they'll scream racism to Uber, and get you deactivated. If it's a Trump supporter, they'll one-star you for being part of the "fake news" conspiracy against our idiot president. These days, America is full of uneducated, poor trash in nearly every color and size. And all of them take Uber/Lyft because they are too stupid and irresponsible to own/operate an automobile for themselves.
> 
> Just get in my car, shut up, and I hope you like the outside air blowing in your face...because that's exactly what you're going to get.


With that type of attitude Im sure glad that I'm never gonna be a passenger in your car. The whole point of this discussion is about spreading an infection that KILLS!.. Rolling down the windows and thinking that a virus cant adhere to surfaces is just plain ignorant.


----------



## WEY00L (Mar 6, 2019)

Disgusted Driver said:


> It's so easy and lazy to say things like this but did you actually put a little thought into it? If you bother to fact check it you'll see that the average American is probably 3 or 4 times more likely to die from the virus than a car accident. Give it the rest of the year and attitudes like yours and I'm sure we can make it even more lethal.


You are obviously an uber driver because you can't do math or use logic.

#1 Full time U/L drivers drive 3-4 times as many miles so the odds of dying in an auto accident are greatly increased.
#2 Most of the Covid deaths are people who are 65 years and older or have other health problems.

If you are a healthy individual under the age of 65 you are far more likely to die in an auto accident.
Please check your facts in the future.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

WEY00L said:


> You are obviously an uber driver because you can't do math or use logic.
> 
> #1 Full time U/L drivers drive 3-4 times as many miles so the odds of dying in an auto accident are greatly increased.
> #2 Most of the Covid deaths are people who are 65 years and older or have other health problems.
> ...


Please support your assertions. I would argue that most of the miles I drive as an uber driver are at lower speeds. I may be more likely to get into an accident but personally not more likely to get into a fatal accident. So why don't you back up your claim about higher risk of uber drivers being in a fatal accident since you are claiming that assertion. As far as age goes: yes you are more likely to die from covid the older you get but there is a falicy in your argument. You are comparing the entire population getting into car accidents vs. healthy adults dying from covid. You can't accurately compare statistics from a population with a subsegment of the population. So let me ask you, what could you possibly teach me about logic, you probably don't even understand the logic of what I explained to you.


----------



## Sonny06 (Sep 9, 2018)

me : hello your name is *****££
pax : Yes it me.
me : ohhh you don’t have a mask?
Pax : No I forgot my at home ( BS )
Me : Oh this is your lucky day!
Pax : ugh?
me : Yes Uber require everyone to have a mask and unfortunately you don’t have.
pax : I didn’t know that they didn’t let us know ( BS )
Me : like I’ve said this your lucky day I have some surgical mask for sell! $2 each better than $5 cancelation right?
pax : ohhh yes I’ll take you one plus a burger and some fries please.
me : how do you like your meat cooked?
Pax : well done sir.

And both of those two dude had the best day of their life’s.
END!
don’t thank me!


----------



## WEY00L (Mar 6, 2019)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Please support your assertions. I would argue that most of the miles I drive as an uber driver are at lower speeds. I may be more likely to get into an accident but personally not more likely to get into a fatal accident. So why don't you back up your claim about higher risk of uber drivers being in a fatal accident since you are claiming that assertion. As far as age goes: yes you are more likely to die from covid the older you get but there is a falicy in your argument. You are comparing the entire population getting into car accidents vs. healthy adults dying from covid. You can't accurately compare statistics from a population with a subsegment of the population. So let me ask you, what could you possibly teach me about logic, you probably don't even understand the logic of what I explained to you.


So you are really going to double down on your stupid and lazy assertions?
I will match your anecdotal evidence with my own experience of driving significant number of miles at 70+ mph.
3 out of 4 Uber drivers are under the age of 50.
Do the math.

I can educate you in the first rule of holes:
When you find yourself in a hole.....STOP DIGGING.


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

Joah said:


> I saw many videos where the passenger gets really mad once asked to wear a mask.
> I was wondering what are the best practices to handle such cases?


I tell my riders that the mask is optional if the don't want to wear it. The overwhelming response so far is, "Oh, thank you - I hate this goddam thing!". And I get tipped.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

Let’s be honest, why drive if you’re corcern with the virus. Regardless how you feel about mask, there will always Be chance that you will catch it. Mask help reduce but most people either are not wearing correctly or they are using shitty mask.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Don'tchasethesurge said:


> Mask help reduce (?) but most people either are not wearing correctly or they are using shitty mask.


https://www.thehealthyamerican.org/osha


----------



## Realist2019 (Nov 4, 2019)

Clothahump said:


> I tell my riders that the mask is optional if the don't want to wear it. The overwhelming response so far is, "Oh, thank you - I hate this goddam thing!". And I get tipped.


So, you don't care about spreading COVID to your other passengers or family and friends?.. Why would you allow potential spreaders into a confined space->your car??


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

WEY00L said:


> So you are really going to double down on your stupid and lazy assertions?
> I will match your anecdotal evidence with my own experience of driving significant number of miles at 70+ mph.
> 3 out of 4 Uber drivers are under the age of 50.
> Do the math.
> ...


You keep spouting crap without the slightest shred of proof. Look at one of my previous posts in this thread where I cited sources for my facts. Can you provide me with any evidence to back up any of your assertions? Any evidence? Anything? You can even makeyour own web site, I'll wait .


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

Realist2019 said:


> So, you don't care about spreading COVID to your other passengers or family and friends?.. Why would you allow potential spreaders into a confined space->your car??


Because I am not willing to live in fear. I stand a better chance of being hit by lightning than catching C19. 
'
In 2009, we had our last pandemic with H1N1, and it hit harder than C19 did. We didn't shut the country down and wear masks and cower in fear. Ask yourself why we didn't.


----------



## WEY00L (Mar 6, 2019)

Disgusted Driver said:


> You keep spouting crap without the slightest shred of proof. Look at one of my previous posts in this thread where I cited sources for my facts. Can you provide me with any evidence to back up any of your assertions? Any evidence? Anything? You can even makeyour own web site, I'll wait .


What facts are you wanting?
It is a known fact that most of the covid deaths are 65 and over.
It is a known fact that 75% of drivers are under the age of 50 years.
It is a known fact that drivers drive 3-4 times the number of miles than a normal driver.
The drunk running the red light at 65 MPH does not care that you drive like an old lady.
The facts are staring you right in the face but you keep demanding more facts.
Stop being lazy look up the facts yourself.
I am not going to waste my time spoon feeding someone who lacks the required level of logic to properly apply those facts.
Your hole is getting deeper.


----------



## jonsnownothing (May 10, 2019)

Joah said:


> I saw many videos where the passenger gets really mad once asked to wear a mask.
> I was wondering what are the best practices to handle such cases?


maybe like this?


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I'm saying you are lazy and you just proved my point. You make a statement and refuse to back it up when called on it. Instead, you ask me to show you that you are wrong. Ok, I'll indulge you this once,
> 
> Auto deaths 2019 (full year): 38800 est. nsc.org
> 
> ...


You still calling me names, did I call you anything ? 
The difference in deaths, is automobiles don't discriminate, where as this virus does, it likes to kill old people and others with health issues. If your old or have an underlying health issue, then all means wear the mask, stay home, be safe for now. But I stand by my statement, an opinion too, that we all are at more risk dying in an automobile than from catching the virus.

I would also like to point out that I didn't insult you in response to your insults, but I do disagree with you.


----------



## WEY00L (Mar 6, 2019)

kcdrvr15 said:


> You still calling me names, did I call you anything ?
> The difference in deaths, is automobiles don't discriminate, where as this virus does, it likes to kill old people and others with health issues. If your old or have an underlying health issue, then all means wear the mask, stay home, be safe for now. But I stand by my statement, an opinion too, that we all are at more risk dying in an automobile than from catching the virus.
> 
> I would also like to point out that I didn't insult you in response to your insults, but I do disagree with you.


Stop confusing Disgusted Driver with facts.
He can't handle the truth, or facts or logic.


----------



## manruss (May 17, 2020)

LEAFdriver said:


> Please go to: TheHealthyAmerican.org
> Good information to print out and bring with you in your car!


The lady and whoever is falling for this should go live in another planet. This is not about your right...it is about survival of others. Reason why America is out of whack with deaths and transmission. People with this thought process should go speak with those who are in ICU (not in coma) or family members of the dead.

There is need to be sensitive to others. It is our collective duty to stay alive.


----------



## kbrown (Dec 3, 2015)

Joah said:


> I saw many videos where the passenger gets really mad once asked to wear a mask.
> I was wondering what are the best practices to handle such cases?


If they try to get in the car, lock the doors. Wait 5 minutes, collect your money and roll.

If they get in the car and then they remove their mask, immediately stop and tell them the wheels don't roll until they put their mask on. Also in that speech, let them know they're on camera (hope you have one) and that if they remove their mask again, it's an automatic trip end (don't cancel, or else you might lose whatever money you made on that trip). If they refuse to put the mask on and won't leave, keep the camera rolling, pull over and tell them you're calling the police, turn off the engine, take your keys and belongings, and leave the car. Immediately call the police and let them come and handle the situation.

Protect yourself first. We're in the FIRST WAVE of this pandemic. I don't care what anyone says- YOU ARE RISKING YOUR LIFE to pick people up. For that, you need to safeguard yourself and your means of income. Eff all that other ish.

Koffee


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

https://uberpeople.net/threads/pass...ft-mask-up-or-pay-the-5-education-fee.402561/


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

manruss said:


> The lady and whoever is falling for this should go live in another planet. This is not about your right...it is about survival of others. Reason why America is out of whack with deaths and transmission. People with this thought process should go speak with those who are in ICU (not in coma) or family members of the dead.
> 
> There is need to be sensitive to others. It is our collective duty to stay alive.


Survival of others? How has humanity survived every pandemic in the past? We develop herd immunity. Masks and distancing and isolation are preventing us from doing that.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Clothahump said:


> Survival of others? How has humanity survived every pandemic in the past? We develop herd immunity. Masks and distancing and isolation are preventing us from doing that.


Herd Immunity came at the cost of 50,000,000 deaths back in 1918.
Wearing masks and physical distancing until a vaccine or theraputicals get out there could drop that number from 50 million to 1 million (And if the USA / Brazil were not so wreckless, that number might have been 250,000.)

Nearly all of the deadly poxes and disease have been beaten by Vaccines or Theraputics, with the exception of Influenza that mutates quite a bit each year (that is why the flu-shot has to be a modeled 'best guess' as to what strains will be bad each year...) But Rubella, Small Pox, Malaria, Mumps, Tetanus, Polio, Pertussis etc. all achieved a kind of heard immunity due to vaccination programmes. The one we've not been able to beat with a full Vaccine: AIDS, we've made 'mask wearing' the reccomendatino for decades. Just in this case the masks are called condoms.


----------



## WEY00L (Mar 6, 2019)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> Herd Immunity came at the cost of 50,000,000 deaths back in 1918.
> Wearing masks and physical distancing until a vaccine or theraputicals get out there could drop that number from 50 million to 1 million (And if the USA / Brazil were not so wreckless, that number might have been 250,000.)
> 
> Nearly all of the deadly poxes and disease have been beaten by Vaccines or Theraputics, with the exception of Influenza that mutates quite a bit each year (that is why the flu-shot has to be a modeled 'best guess' as to what strains will be bad each year...) But Rubella, Small Pox, Malaria, Mumps, Tetanus, Polio, Pertussis etc. all achieved a kind of heard immunity due to vaccination programmes. The one we've not been able to beat with a full Vaccine: AIDS, we've made 'mask wearing' the reccomendatino for decades. Just in this case the masks are called condoms.


So much misinformation here.
Covid is a virus just like Influenza is a virus.
Covid is a cold virus that mutates just like influenza.
There will be no vaccine.
We will never have a cure for the common cold or the flu.

Saying the US is wreckless is just plain stupid and ignorant.
Get your facts straight.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Clothahump said:


> Because I am not willing to live in fear. *I stand a better chance of being hit by lightning than catching C19.*


I would say that the actual math does not agree with that statement.

National Geographic Study puts the odds of getting hit by lightning at* 1 in 700,000*
https://www.nationalgeographic.com/news/2005/6/flash-facts-about-lightning/
Covid Data says currently 9.1 million (_*official, likely very conservative estimate, i.e. best case not worst case -- Most countries are likely under testing and under reporting cases by a factor of 2x - 10x, but I will give you the best numbers not the worse because it leans in your favour.*_) Total Official Cases in population of 7.8 Billion = *1 in 900*
https://covidly.com/
You are are actually ~700 times more likely to get COVID than be struck by lightning. _(But the odds of either is pretty low.__)_

Now, this is the planetary statistic. The are a lot of lightning strikes in Lake Maracaibo, Venzuala, so if you lived nearby, the odds change. Similarly if you live in Miami or Sao Paulo, you probably have higher odds of getting COVID-19, but since we are generalizing, I kept it simple for you.

_(You're welcome, BTW)_



WEY00L said:


> Saying the US is wreckless is just plain stupid and ignorant.
> Get your facts straight.


I believe you are referring to Mr. Trump's "ALTERNATIVE FACTS?" It sure sounds like it.

On a positive note though. We do have some common ground here. We both spell "Reckless" as "Wreckless." So there is that.


----------



## manruss (May 17, 2020)

ANT 7 said:


> Uber will never do so, because Uber is a criminal leftist company on it's last legs.


Please tell us the rightist, in your opinion ride share company so we can work with them also.



Clothahump said:


> Survival of others? How has humanity survived every pandemic in the past? We develop herd immunity. Masks and distancing and isolation are preventing us from doing that.


Humanity survived pandemic in the past with millions dead. 
in the past you could not fly and may be sail for months between continents; 
in the past the moon sizes were signs in the sky; 
in the past horses were used to cover distances;
in the past people thought no one else existed;
in the past there were no bullet trains; airplanes and Tesla.
In the future we can do many many thing much much better & we live in the present. Sweden is doing a very bad job of developing herd immunity.
We could have been more creative & would have curtailed this spread and NOT play politics.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

I had the TRIFECTA the other day.

4 Passengers (Covid limits on LYFT is 3)
Zero Face Masks (All PAX need to be masked)
2 Toddlers with 0 Car Seats (All children that are do not meet one of these: 4'8" tall, 80lbs or 8 year,s, old require legal restraints in Ontario, Canada).

$5 Cancel Fee had to be fought for from customer service, just to rub salt in the whole experience.


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

manruss said:


> in the past you could not fly and may be sail for months between continents;
> in the past the moon sizes were signs in the sky;
> in the past horses were used to cover distances;
> in the past people thought no one else existed;
> in the past there were no bullet trains; airplanes and Tesla.


Not a single one of those has anything to do with what I said. Are you seriously trying to deny that humans develop resistance to diseases through herd immunity? Try learning about it: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Herd_immunity

Also: https://www.discovermagazine.com/health/is-herd-immunity-our-best-weapon-against-covid-19


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

Joah said:


> I saw many videos where the passenger gets really mad once asked to wear a mask.
> I was wondering what are the best practices to handle such cases?


They have to leave or you call the police



islanddriver said:


> Cancel on them didn't feel safe. Don't let them cancel on you first.


Ummm no it has to be the other way...you must be new


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> I would say that the actual math does not agree with that statement.
> 
> National Geographic Study puts the odds of getting hit by lightning at* 1 in 700,000*
> https://www.nationalgeographic.com/news/2005/6/flash-facts-about-lightning/
> ...


I'll give you C19, but not by that order of magnitude.

First off, I don't know where NatGeo got their numbers from, so let's look at a site that has more reliable information, because it's their job to - the National Weather Service.

NatWeather says the odds of being struck in a given year are 1/1,222,000. Odds of being struck in your lifetime are 1/15,300. That's the important one. They used an estimated lifespan of 80 years. https://www.weather.gov/safety/lightning-odds

Second off, you are using world wide numbers for C19. Let's keep it realistic and limit it to the USA where we live. Or at least I do, and I have no plans to travel out of the country in the foreseeable future, so I'm going to use numbers that are meaningful to me.

As of 06/23/2020, CDC is reporting 2,302,288 cases in the USA. However, that is total positive tests and implies that all of them still have C19. In reality, the recovery rate is between 97% and 99.75% (https://www.webmd.com/lung/covid-recovery-overview#1-2). The average of those two numbers is 98.375%. That leaves us with approximately 37412 active cases.

As of 2019, the population of the USA was 328.2 million (it's gone up since then). NatWeather rounded it up to 330000000, so to keep in step with them, we'll do that as well.

So let's do the math. 37412 / 330000000 =‭.000113369696969697 Rounded, this means a roughly 1 out of 10000 chance of catching C19. Comparing that to 1 out of 15300 for lightning....C19 wins by a statistically insignificant nose.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Clothahump said:


> Let's keep it realistic and limit it to the USA where we live.


Pedantic (because it is that kind of thread) response #1: Buddy, I don't live in the USA. I might point out that it is such an American thing to assume so, particularly considering this forum has worldwide sub-forums and people doing Uber and Gig work from everywhere. The London and Various Aussie forums are very active.

Pedantic Response #2: I take umbrage with your 80 year factor because COVID has only been around for 6months and even being generous the lightning risk should be commensurate with the length of COVID-19 , perhaps a 5 year span of risk, not your whole life. Even being really conservative and saying, "The Remainder" of your life. Well I would have to know your age.

the point is that your assumptions are worse off than mine.

Furthermore, it is pretty much the medical and epidemiologist consensus that there are way more in-tested cases than the official number. But you pulledout all the stops, recovery rates, everything just to get close enough to fire out the phrase statistically insignificant.


----------



## Uberadd (Dec 31, 2019)

Joah said:


> Thank you all!
> Next time, I'll pull over unlock my door and ask the rider to leave.
> I won't budge until they do...


Don't let them enter your car in the first place.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Crosbyandstarsky said:


> They have to leave or you call the police
> 
> 
> Ummm no it has to be the other way...you must be new


If they cancel on you first they can use any reason they want for their cancellationand you can't put a reason.. If you cancel first you put your reason.


----------



## WEY00L (Mar 6, 2019)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> I would say that the actual math does not agree with that statement.
> 
> National Geographic Study puts the odds of getting hit by lightning at* 1 in 700,000*
> https://www.nationalgeographic.com/news/2005/6/flash-facts-about-lightning/
> ...


If herd immunity is 70% isn't the odds of getting covid 7 out of 10?

The better question is the odds of dying from covid or being killed by lightning.
Of course that depends on your age.
If you are 65 or older you are more likely to die from covid.
However,
Thus far there have been zero deaths in the 0-17 age group.....so if you are a youngster you are more likely ti be killed by lightning.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Joah said:


> *How do you handle a passenger who does not want to wear a mask?*


"_Excuse me, but would you terribly mind feeling my forehead? Feels rather warm and I started coughing as I dropped off my last passenger."_


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Since I read lips, I'm extremely grateful if they don't get in with a mask, or take it off (in relief) when they see I'm not wearing one. 

Here in the Chicago suburbs, about 80% of passengers don't have a mask on when they get in the car.


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> Pedantic (because it is that kind of thread) response #1: Buddy, I don't live in the USA. I might point out that it is such an American thing to assume so, particularly considering this forum has worldwide sub-forums and people doing Uber and Gig work from everywhere. The London and Various Aussie forums are very active.


You didn't bother to read the next sentence I wrote, did you? " Or at least I do, and I have no plans to travel out of the country in the foreseeable future, _*so I'm going to use numbers that are meaningful to me. "*_


> Pedantic Response #2: I take umbrage with your 80 year factor because COVID has only been around for 6months and even being generous the lightning risk should be commensurate with the length of COVID-19 , perhaps a 5 year span of risk, not your whole life. Even being really conservative and saying, "The Remainder" of your life. Well I would have to know your age.


Again, you didn't bother to read my post. "*They* used an estimated lifespan of 80 years " That is NatWeather's estimate, not mine.


> the point is that your assumptions are worse off than mine.
> 
> Furthermore, it is pretty much the medical and epidemiologist consensus that there are way more in-tested cases than the official number. But you pulledout all the stops, recovery rates, everything just to get close enough to fire out the phrase statistically insignificant.


I didn't pull out any stops whatsoever. I laid out my reasoning step-by-step. If it sailed over your head because you didn't bother to read my post, that's not my problem.

The bottom line is this, and I will rephrase my original statement to soothe your triggered anxieties: You stand almost as good a chance of being hit by lightning as you do of catching C19. Deal with it.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Clothahump said:


> You didn't bother to read the next sentence I wrote, did you? " Or at least I do, and I have no plans to travel out of the country in the foreseeable future, _*so I'm going to use numbers that are meaningful to me. "*_
> 
> Again, you didn't bother to read my post. "*They* used an estimated lifespan of 80 years " That is NatWeather's estimate, not mine.
> 
> ...


It is garbage and dishonest rhetoric to claim "You Read My Words WRONG" or that the person you are trying to engage is "Triggered."
Perhaps your arguments were poorly laid out, and lacked clarity.
Communication is a TWO way street.
I stand by both my first set of calculations, and my re-assement of your assumptions and calculations.
Good Day.



WEY00L said:


> If herd immunity is 70% isn't the odds of getting covid 7 out of 10?
> 
> The better question is the odds of dying from covid or being killed by lightning.
> Of course that depends on your age.
> ...


YOU. YOU. YOU. Isn't that rather selfish? Would YOU feel bad if you accidently passed it onto your older parents/grandparents/relatives, and they died from it? The nature of COVID-19 is that while it mainly affects/injures/kills people over 70 years old, it is very contagious among the entire popluations, many people being asymptomatic, or have 3-4 days of pre-symptomatic conditions which further spread the disease.


----------



## WEY00L (Mar 6, 2019)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> It is garbage and dishonest rhetoric to claim "You Read My Words WRONG" or that the person you are trying to engage is "Triggered."
> Perhaps your arguments were poorly laid out, and lacked clarity.
> Communication is a TWO way street.
> I stand by both my first set of calculations, and my re-assement of your assumptions and calculations.
> ...


At this point it is clear that covid is somewhere between less deadly than the flu and slightly more deadly than the flu.
The numbers lean towards less, but my own sense is it is slightly more.
All of this fearmongering is being way over blown....thems the facts.


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> It is garbage and dishonest rhetoric to claim "You Read My Words WRONG" or that the person you are trying to engage is "Triggered."
> Perhaps your arguments were poorly laid out, and lacked clarity.
> Communication is a TWO way street.
> I stand by both my first set of calculations, and my re-assement of your assumptions and calculations.
> Good Day.


Whatever.


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

Joah said:


> I saw many videos where the passenger gets really mad once asked to wear a mask.
> I was wondering what are the best practices to handle such cases?


Exit the car and, ask once for the customer to vacate. If it's a no, call 911. Do not engage with said individual. I wouldn't call the cops for not wearing a mask. But I would if they don't get out of my car.



Lil'Lyftie said:


> Put the your car's air to draw from the outside (not re-circulated), point all the vents to the back, complete the ride.
> If that doesnt suit you: rideshare doesn't suit you! Why would you insist on driving a car with at minimum another human being in it that you are deadly afraid of? Terrible choice of a vocation.
> Find something else to fulfill you, and some other place to post to.


Are you wearing one while driving them?


----------



## AuxCordTherapy (Jul 14, 2018)

AngelAdams said:


> Exit the car and, ask once for the customer to vacate. If it's a no, call 911. Do not engage with said individual. I wouldn't call the cops for not wearing a mask. But I would if they don't get out of my car.
> 
> 
> Are you wearing one while driving them?


He doesn't. He's admitted that he knew he had Coronavirus but drove anyway knowing he'd infect others. Even proudly posted screenshots of his test results. Never wore a mask because he thinks it's silly. Doing 70-80 rides a week while infected. I wonder how many people have died as a result of coming in contact with him. 10? 20? 40? 100? We'll never know.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

AuxCordTherapy said:


> He doesn't. He's admitted that he knew he had Coronavirus but drove anyway knowing he'd infect others. Even proudly posted screenshots of his test results. Never wore a mask because he thinks it's silly. Doing 70-80 rides a week while infected. I wonder how many people have died as a result of coming in contact with him. 10? 20? 40? 100? We'll never know.


He should be jailed for this.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Joah said:


> I saw many videos where the passenger gets really mad once asked to wear a mask.
> I was wondering what are the best practices to handle such cases?


Go Yoda on 'em real quick.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Found (and re-posted) on Facebook:

Chicken pox is a virus. Lots of people have had it, and probably don't think about it much once the initial illness has passed. But it stays in your body and lives there forever, and maybe when you're older, you have debilitatingly painful outbreaks of shingles. You don't just get over this virus in a few weeks, never to have another health effect. We know this because it's been around for years, and has been studied medically for years.

Herpes is also a virus. And once someone has it, it stays in your body and lives there forever, and anytime they get a little run down or stressed-out they're going to have an outbreak. Maybe every time you have a big event coming up (school pictures, job interview, big date) you're going to get a cold sore. For the rest of your life. You don't just get over it in a few weeks. We know this because it's been around for years, and been studied medically for years.

HIV is a virus. It attacks the immune system, and makes the carrier far more vulnerable to other illnesses. It has a list of symptoms and negative health impacts that goes on and on. It was decades before viable treatments were developed that allowed people to live with a reasonable quality of life. Once you have it, it lives in your body forever and there is no cure. Over time, that takes a toll on the body, putting people living with HIV at greater risk for health conditions such as cardiovascular disease, kidney disease, diabetes, bone disease, liver disease, cognitive disorders, and some types of cancer. We know this because it has been around for years, and had been studied medically for years.

Now with COVID-19, we have a novel virus that spreads rapidly and easily. The full spectrum of symptoms and health effects is only just beginning to be cataloged, much less understood.
So far the symptoms may include:
Fever
Fatigue
Coughing
Pneumonia
Chills/Trembling
Acute respiratory distress
Lung damage (potentially permanent)
Loss of taste (a neurological symptom)
Sore throat
Headaches
Difficulty breathing
Mental confusion
Diarrhea
Nausea or vomiting
Loss of appetite
Strokes have also been reported in some people who have COVID-19 (even in the relatively young)
Swollen eyes
Blood clots
Seizures
Liver damage
Kidney damage
Rash

People testing positive for COVID-19 have been documented to be sick even after 60 days. Many people are sick for weeks, get better, and then experience a rapid and sudden flare up and get sick all over again. A man in Seattle was hospitalized for 62 days, and while well enough to be released, still has a long road of recovery ahead of him. Not to mention a $1.1 million medical bill.
Then there is MIS-C. Multisystem inflammatory syndrome in children is a condition where different body parts can become inflamed, including the heart, lungs, kidneys, brain, skin, eyes, or gastrointestinal organs. Children with MIS-C may have a fever and various symptoms, including abdominal pain, vomiting, diarrhea, neck pain, rash, bloodshot eyes, or feeling extra tired. While rare, it has caused deaths.

This disease has not been around for years. It has basically been 6 months. No one knows yet the long-term health effects, or how it may present itself years down the road for people who have been exposed. We literally *do not know* what we do not know.
For those in our society who suggest that people being cautious are cowards, for people who refuse to take even the simplest of precautions to protect themselves and those around them, I want to ask, without hyperbole and in all sincerity: How dare you?

How dare you risk the lives of others so cavalierly. How dare you decide for others that they should welcome exposure as "getting it over with", when literally no one knows who will be the lucky "mild symptoms" case, and who may fall ill and die. Because while we know that some people are more susceptible to suffering a more serious case, we also know that 20 and 30 year olds have died, marathon runners and fitness nuts have died, children and infants have died.

How dare you behave as though you know more than medical experts, when those same experts acknowledge that there is so much we don't yet know, but with what we DO know, are smart enough to be scared of how easily this is spread, and recommend baseline precautions such as:
Frequent hand-washing
Physical distancing
Reduced social/public contact or interaction
Mask wearing
Covering your cough or sneeze
Avoiding touching your face
Sanitizing frequently touched surfaces

The more things we can all do to mitigate our risk of exposure, the better off we all are, in my opinion. Not only does it flatten the curve and allow health care providers to maintain levels of service that aren't immediately and catastrophically overwhelmed; it also reduces unnecessary suffering and deaths, and buys time for the scientific community to study the virus in order to come to a more full understanding of the breadth of its impacts in both the short and long term.
I reject the notion that it's "just a virus" and we'll all get it eventually. What a careless, lazy, heartless stance to take when you realize it may be that family gathering (because you are family) that killed your mom or dad or child!


----------



## Classical Telecaster (Dec 12, 2019)

As I posted elsewhere, I text to the pax the following as I start heading towards the pickup location:

“Please remember that Lyft’s COVID-19 policies require all passengers to wear face masks and no one is to ride in the front passenger seat. “

Regardless, last week I made $25 in “education fees”. 

This week Lyft restructured their cancellation fees based on distance to the pick up. I had two tonight. One for $11.63 (!) and another for $3.63. The hoot was for the second one I cancelled, got pinged to a nice part a town and headed that way. A couple blocks later the algo reassigned me to go pick up the guy I just canceled for $3.63. I canceled again and the app said no cancellation fee. I contacted support and got a second $3.63 for the same guy. 

I am very serious about having to wear a mask and no one in the front seat. Took a guy to the emergency ward Saturday and it was pandemonium. A business acquaintance just tested positive. The door stays locked unless they approach the car with a mask and three or less pax. If no mask the door stays locked and I roll down the window to pose the mask question. If they respond “no” I apologize but said I texted them and they should have canceled and then cancel myself. 

Last night I had a guy argue, but eventually complied. I took him on a beer run and back for a $3.63 fare. He felt awful about being a d!ck and tipped $40 cash and then another $5 in the app for a total of $48.63 for a mile and half round trip. He should have walked it.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

WEY00L said:


> At this point it is clear that covid is somewhere between less deadly than the flu and slightly more deadly than the flu.
> The numbers lean towards less, but my own sense is it is slightly more.
> All of this fearmongering is being way over blown....thems the facts.


I'm surprised more people don't understand the underlying reasons for so much Covid-19 overreaction from Political leaders, and the News Media.


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

AllenChicago said:


> I'm surprised more people don't understand the underlying reasons for so much Covid-19 overreaction from Political leaders, and the News Media.


What's there to understand, the motivation is not your health, it's greed. After all the bad orange man in Washington has to go, no matter the cost;



AuxCordTherapy said:


> [email protected] alert. Go crawl back into your hole you bum ass pool driver.


Call people names is not going to convince anyone. You disagree with the post, then give some facts or reasons why.


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

Mash Ghasem said:


> Who?


That trump idiot.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

rkozy said:


> These ride share companies will let passengers do anything, and say anything, about drivers. That's why I'm not going to waste my breath fighting with a pax who doesn't have a mask. Once you tell a passenger to do something, just go ahead and figure a false "drunk driving" or "he fondled me" accusation is coming your way.
> 
> Uber and Lyft know their pax abuse the system, too. That's why this gig is not a career for me. It's barely functional as a side hustle.


Funny thing is that I drove for Uber a little over a year. I have driven Lyft for about 4 years. I have had the "took the wrong route" with Uber a handful of times but never issues of safety or bad route where they wanted their money back. Even though both are pretty much the same now, more ********* use Uber.

As for mask, text them right after you get the ride. I have done maybe 30 rides since mid March and only 3 people did not have a mask. When asked, they will put it on and no bad ratings because of it.



uberantboy said:


> Lyft cancel Payment to Drivers is dropping to as low as $2.00
> 
> Too many riders without masks...itch to Lyft & get their $5 back


I have not experienced it yet but heard about it. Isn't it also you collect if they cancel a minute later but you have moved? Is it still 2 minutes?


----------



## z_z_z_ (Aug 17, 2019)

rkozy said:


> These ride share companies will let passengers do anything, and say anything, about drivers. That's why I'm not going to waste my breath fighting with a pax who doesn't have a mask. Once you tell a passenger to do something, just go ahead and figure a false "drunk driving" or "he fondled me" accusation is coming your way.
> 
> Uber and Lyft know their pax abuse the system, too. That's why this gig is not a career for me. It's barely functional as a side hustle.


They can't report you for any of this shit or even leave a rating if you don't let them in your car and cancel. Funny how you call everyone else stupid but you can't even figure out the basic mechanisms of the app. &#129315;


----------



## uberantboy (May 24, 2020)

z_z_z_ said:


> They can't report you for any of this shit or even leave a rating if you don't let them in your car and cancel. Funny how you call everyone else stupid but you can't even figure out the basic mechanisms of the app. &#129315;


They can still call in & make S up about you ... of three times I have been temp deactivsted 2 were canceled rides before they were started in app.


----------



## AuxCordTherapy (Jul 14, 2018)

You’re still comparing it to the flu, there really is no hope for your kind of stupidity. 99,000 deaths in April and May alone and you’re saying the flu might be deadlier,! Oh right I forgot they’re driving vans full of money to the hospitals to bribe the doctors into faking the numbers and writing covid-19 on death certificates.


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Seems really easy to me. Pulls up, sees pax without mask, rolls down window (car still in drive and unobstructed ), asks "do you have a mask? " if answer is no say "sorry, can't take you. Uber requires passengers to wear a mask. " if still no, drive off, wait for time, watch they don't follow you, cancel and collect stupid tax.
> You shouldn't be unlocking the doors till you see what you have anyway. * 5 passengers*, no car seat, minors, over served stagger, ... they can't get in your car id you don't let them. Take charge of your vehicle in a nice way and it goes smoother for all.


4 passengers


----------



## Classical Telecaster (Dec 12, 2019)

Classical Telecaster said:


> As I posted elsewhere, I text to the pax the following as I start heading towards the pickup location:
> 
> "Please remember that Lyft's COVID-19 policies require all passengers to wear face masks and no one is to ride in the front passenger seat. "
> 
> ...


Hate to quote myself, but do NOT do what I described. I received the following yesterday:

"At risk of suspension. Despite your 5.0 rating, your account has been flagged for poor passenger experience."

Wasted the better part of yesterday arguing with Lyft support. The bottom line is that Lyft would rather have the driver piss off pax by refusing to pick them up than warn them in advance that a mask is required.

Uploaded my docs to Uber last night.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Classical Telecaster said:


> The bottom line is that Lyft would rather have the driver piss off pax by refusing to pick them up than warn them in advance that a mask is required.


This may be a case of the user not updating the passenger LYFT app.

An up to date app asks passenger if they have symptoms not to ride, to wear a mask, and to not sit in the front seat. Passenger has to agree to these terms before it will send out request.


----------



## Classical Telecaster (Dec 12, 2019)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> This may be a case of the user not updating the passenger LYFT app.
> 
> An up to date app asks passenger if they have symptoms not to ride, to wear a mask, and to not sit in the front seat. Passenger has to agree to these terms before it will send out request.


Yeah, but having had eight "no masks" in three days is depressing.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Classical Telecaster said:


> Yeah, but having had eight "no masks" in three days is depressing.


AGREED. I am not a fan of the constant cancels. But no mask, no ride.


----------



## Tdawg487 (Jan 5, 2020)

Never thought in a million years people would be so scared of a virus


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Tdawg487 said:


> Never thought in a million years people would be so scared of a virus


I'm more concerned of the life long guilt of accidentally passing virus to and ending the life of someone's grandmother. That level of guilt is not going away. It's not about fear, it is about being concern/awareness towards someone else's health risks.

your condescending and oversimplified remarks make you look like an entitled narcissistic personality.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Joah said:


> Thank you all!
> Next time, I'll pull over unlock my door and ask the rider to leave.
> I won't budge until they do...


Don't even let them in your car. Doors locked window down just enough to communicate. Verify their identity ask if they have a mask if they aren't wearing one.

Keep this practice if/when things get back to normal. Its so much easier to drive away than get an angry/ hostile/ drunk pax out of your car.

Keep yourself safe.


----------



## Taxi818 (Jan 31, 2017)

islanddriver said:


> Pull up keep doors locked wait for Pax. If no mask put window down ask them to put on a mask, If they wont tell them no ride a pull up the street wait 5 mins cancel ride no mask didn't feel safe .


No need to wait 5 mins. Just say no mask. And Uber will give you the cancellation fee ASAP. Even if just 1 minute.


----------



## uberantboy (May 24, 2020)

Taxi818 said:


> No need to wait 5 mins. Just say no mask. And Uber will give you the cancellation fee ASAP. Even if just 1 minute.


If its less than 5 min, do they pay it automatically or do you have to message them?

I ask, because on no car seat or unaccompanied minor ... if you didn't wait 5 min, you had to message Uber to get fee & the entire ride record would often disappear from the drivers view.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

I have to wear a mask and a face shield at work. About 1 in 5 customers try and de-mask in front of me. We aren't allowed to continue processing their case work until their mask in back on. Those who choose to argue about wearing a mask lose their appointment and are escorted out of the building by security. If I can wear a mask for 8+ hours so can everybody else. I've had covid and recovered, so I doubt I am at risk of getting it again, and I don't think I am spreading it - at least I hope I am not spreading it, so there is really no reason for me to wear a mask at all other than to put other people at ease psychologically.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

SpinalCabbage said:


> I have to wear a mask and a face shield at work. About 1 in 5 customers try and de-mask in front of me. We aren't allowed to continue processing their case work until their mask in back on. Those who choose to argue about wearing a mask lose their appointment and are escorted out of the building by security. If I can wear a mask for 8+ hours so can everybody else. I've had covid and recovered, so I doubt I am at risk of getting it again, and I don't think I am spreading it - at least I hope I am not spreading it, so there is really no reason for me to wear a mask at all other than to put other people at ease psychologically.


People have gotten the virus more than once, so you can get it again.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

islanddriver said:


> People have gotten the virus more than once, so you can get it again.


Maybe.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

SpinalCabbage said:


> Maybe.


not maybe. I know 2 health care workers that got it twice. a month after they had it the first time.


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

SpinalCabbage said:


> Maybe.


Again; not "maybe". This is one of the things that we do now know.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

islanddriver said:


> not maybe. I know 2 health care workers that got it twice. a month after they had it the first time.





Terri Lee said:


> Again; not "maybe". This is one of the things that we do now know.


CDC says that is still an unknown.









COVID-19 and Your Health


Symptoms, testing, what to do if sick, daily activities, and more.




www.cdc.gov





_We do not know yet if people who recover from COVID-19 can get infected again. CDC and partners are investigating to determine if a person can get sick with COVID-19 more than once. _


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

uberantboy said:


> If its less than 5 min, do they pay it automatically or do you have to message them?
> 
> I ask, because on no car seat or unaccompanied minor ... if you didn't wait 5 min, you had to message Uber to get fee & the entire ride record would often disappear from the drivers view.


You have to go after it. Better to wait 5, then cancel for no mask. That gets paid automatically.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

rkozy said:


> Until the angry passenger contacts Uber/Lyft...in which your case your word means nothing, and your exculpatory dashcam footage means even less.


If Uber and/or Lyft want to deactivate you, that's really something out of your hands. Anyone can complain about you at any time anyhow, so it is nothing really to worry about. Worrying about things that ARE in your control is the key.


----------



## uberantboy (May 24, 2020)

I_Like_Spam said:


> If Uber and/or Lyft want to deactivate you, that's really something out of your hands. Anyone can complain about you at any time anyhow, so it is nothing really to worry about. Worrying about things that ARE in your control is the key.


But AB5 says we are employees of Uber/Lyft so we need protection from false reports.

Employers in California can't just fire you because a customer lied, not without financial repercussions that protect employees.


----------



## gabesdaddee (Dec 4, 2017)

I haven't drove since the beginning of the Wuhan virus and am thinking about starting again. The new rules have no passengers in front? If so, is 3 the max for Uber x and 5 max for XL?



uberantboy said:


> Do you still give water bottles, mints & snacks for pennies a mile?


back rubs too?


----------



## TimmyWeekend (Jan 17, 2020)

#NoMaskNoRide


----------



## bassplya (Nov 14, 2015)

Joah said:


> easier said than done
> But thanks


Why is that "easier said than done"??? Who's car is it anyway? Since when do they dictate what goes on in your car?? Maybe I'm lost. I've been driving for 5 years and never gave a pax any reason to believe that my car was theirs!!


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Blast them with Mace


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Jo3030 said:


> Blast them with Mace


Asking them sternly to leave your vehicle is usually just as effective as spraying chemicals around.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

I_Like_Spam said:


> Asking them sternly to leave your vehicle is usually just as effective as spraying chemicals around.


I Like Mace.


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

rkozy said:


> I'm rarely driving these days, and only on days when I can roll all the windows down. If you're in the unfortunate situation of doing this crappy gig as a career, I feel sorry for you. As long as your passenger sits in the back, and you have the windows rolled down, there's virtually zero chance you'll get enough viral load to become ill. That's how I handle unmasked passengers.
> 
> I'm not going to fight with some idiot about wearing a mask. If it's a "woke" black activist, they'll scream racism to Uber, and get you deactivated. If it's a Trump supporter, they'll one-star you for being part of the "fake news" conspiracy against our idiot president. These days, America is full of uneducated, poor trash in nearly every color and size. And all of them take Uber/Lyft because they are too stupid and irresponsible to own/operate an automobile for themselves.
> 
> Just get in my car, shut up, and I hope you like the outside air blowing in your face...because that's exactly what you're going to get.


Geeze, I do exactly these things (even tho it is 90+ degrees today and forecast the same tomorrow....)


----------



## DannyboyLee (Mar 31, 2019)

You are going to have to hold your ground and tell them no mask, no ride. They will try to intimidate you but it's necessary. They could be moles for uber/lyft.


----------



## Muddywaters (Mar 8, 2020)

ANT 7 said:


> Judging by that reply, here's my response to you........
> 
> 96% of Uber drivers don't last 12 months.
> 
> ...


Been doing Uber 3 yrs part time And the people who don't stay is because they don't take it serious. It's a small business via contractor. You are the ceo of your business. Act accordingly and you will rarely have problems


----------



## uberantboy (May 24, 2020)

Muddywaters said:


> Been doing Uber 3 yrs part time And the people who don't stay is because they don't take it serious. It's a small business via contractor. You are the ceo of your business. Act accordingly and you will rarely have problems


Its called bitting your tongue, and letting 10% of your riders S all over you.

Get into the I'm not taking it anymore mode, and watch your rating drop & false reports roll in.

Uber & Lyft have it set so we have to bend over and take their precious riders garbage or its our job.

Employers could never treat employees like they treat us.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)




----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> At this point in the game , my mask is to protect me. If they think that little of them selves , that is on them. Yes I hate the mask to and only wear it with a rider present.
> 
> Personally I learned from the Service Animal issue, open there window an inch and mine an inch. Put the control on so they can not close it. It is best to stay quite and complete the trip, and 1 star them. Don't feel guilty doing so.
> 
> Cause of the Gov cheese , not driving for another month n e way.


Unless you have the style of mask with rubber airtight seals and canister filters the mask is to protect others from you, it does nothing to protect you. Fiber and cloth masks allow unfiltered air from the sides when you inhale. Even worse are the ones with inhalation valves that let fresh air bypass the filters. They just protect from particulate ejaculate when you cough or sneeze.


----------

